# Where to live whilst looking for house to rent



## Zakinthos (Sep 27, 2010)

Hiya. We got the good news that we have met the partner requirements for our spouse visa and will get it in January. We are so excited and now the research and questions begin!!
Where do you begin? Firstly, when we move to Brisbane where can we temporarily rent whilst we are looking at suburbs and where we would like to live? Are there any estate agents who deal in renting short term property specifically for this? Has anyone on here done it?
Also the best suburbs.......we haven't got a clue!! We would like somewhere not too far from the city but also a suburb where you have everything you need and maybe some job opportunities. I have been looking on ourbrisbane.com but how do you narrow it down? I
I'm heading towards north Brisbane though, only because if we found jobs in the city it would seem too much bother to get a ferry every day! 
Any help at all especially on where to rent whilst looking for house would be great. Thank you.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Try backpackers hostels or something like that. They might have cheap accommodation temporarily.

Alternatively look at Gumtree Australia: free local Classifieds Ads and Want Ads for Housing, Apartments, Furniture, Personals, Vacation Homes, Pets, Jobs, Resumes, Cars, Services, Events, Appliances, Discussions and more. and there may be some advertisements for shared rooms in there.


----------



## Zakinthos (Sep 27, 2010)

Thanks dexter will have to have a look round on some of those sites.
Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Skydancer (Jun 3, 2010)

Zakinthos, another good site for rentals is:

Rental Properties, Homes for Rent and Apartments to Lease - realestate.com.au

As for short term rentals, you might need to look at holiday lettings, or share a house. You can do that without a lease agreement.

We're currently looking for a place to rent on the Gold Coast, and finding everything too expensive!

Good luck with your move. Brisbane's a great city to live


----------

